# Y a-t-il une différence notable entre 4 et 8 Go de RAM???



## Carone (5 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens d'explorer pas mal de post concernant l'upgrade de RAM. Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la réponse à ma question. Je me lance...

Je souhaite préparer mon MB Unibody à bondir sur le Lion. J'envisage donc d'upgrader ma RAM de 2 initialement, à 4 Go. Je constate que Mac tracker indique que je peux pousser jusqu'à 8 Go.

La question est donc: est-ce que cela vaut le coup de passer à 8 ou 4 suffit? Ce n'est pas une question de budget. Juste que je ne suis pas pour acheter quelque chose si cela ne sert à rien.

Alors merci pour vos retours.


----------



## nifex (5 Septembre 2011)

Tout dépends de ton utilisation.

Ca n'apportera un plus que si les 4 go sont plein, si tu n'arrive jamais à remplir les 4 go ca ne sert a rien, mais ca risque de têtre utile sous lion 

Après si tu ne fais rien d'autre qu'internet et email ca ne sert a rien, si tu utilises plus de logiciels en même temps, ca sera utile.


----------



## Carone (5 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai effectivement beaucoup d'applications ouvertes en même temps. 
Question bête... Comment fait-on pour voir à quelle hauteur est utilisée la mémoire vive?


----------



## Madalvée (5 Septembre 2011)

J'étais passé de 4 à 8 go sur mon Mini, le gain de performances était notable même si la mémoire était très faiblement utilisée.


----------



## Larme (5 Septembre 2011)

_Moniteur d'Activités_, en bas y'a un bouton qui te met les infos sur le RAM.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (5 Septembre 2011)

tu peux utiliser istat aussi;

 j'avais 4go de ram, je suis passé à 8go, pour certaines applications, je peux sentir le gain (traitement de centaines de raw, applications d'effets sous photoshop...) mais au quotidien tu peux voir aussi, (plusieurs applications ouvertes, plusieurs fenêtres...), mais mac os fonctionne très bien avec 2 ou 4go de ram


----------



## Carone (7 Septembre 2011)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Je compte voir comment se comporte le macbook avec lion d'un collègue qui en dispose. 

Comme ca je serai fixé. 

à plouche


----------



## Carone (3 Novembre 2011)

De retour sur ce sujet...
Est ce que Lion va gérer de la même manière la RAM que Snow?
Car on voit que depuis Snow et une mise à jour de sécurité la MB Uni gère 8 Go... Est-ce que Lion en fait de même?

Merci d'avance...


----------

